# This December Cold



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Just looked at US wind chill map. Wow. You folks up north are not getting a break. It's been -20+ WC for days now.

Looks like the bottom of GA is the line. Somedevldog, are you still in shorts and T shirt?

Look at the NFL today. An awesome snow game in Philly. The Dolphins in the snow. And 80 in Tampa.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Was pretty nice today.High of 14. 

Coldest I've been in is 48 below.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Not to rub it in but it was in the 80's here today. Sure wish it would cool off some and kills these blasted mosquitos.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Fairly nice here in Dixie, T shirt, put up the shorts back in August, some still have em on however....they also have wife beater undershirts on.....and shop at Wal......ok I'll stop.

Suppose to turn off colder next week, lows in the mid 30's.....brrrrrr Glad it's you guys and not me, I'd have a cure for it though....I'd move......

We must be right on the edge of the front....been miserable, rainy, dreary weather for the last three days...

Good luck to all of you brave souls.....ur better men than I


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok, I'll bite....what the heck is a "wife beater" undershirt? I know what first came to mind(think walmart males), but I don't know for sure.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Vol said:


> Ok, I'll bite....what the heck is a "wife beater" undershirt? I know what first came to mind(think walmart males), but I don't know for sure.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Its a white tank- top type style undershirt. Usually thin and" ribbed".
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wife%20beater


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

ANewman said:


> Its a white tank- top type style undershirt. Usually thin and" ribbed".http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wife%20beater


I reckon food stains on the front would be appropriate as well.

Around here it's either a Big Johnson or a Deer Killin and Truck Pullin, That's How I Roll Tshirt.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Fairly nice here in Dixie, T shirt, put up the shorts back in August, some still have em on however....they also have wife beater undershirts on.....and shop at Wal......ok I'll stop.
> Suppose to turn off colder next week, lows in the mid 30's.....brrrrrr Glad it's you guys and not me, I'd have a cure for it though....I'd move......
> We must be right on the edge of the front....been miserable, rainy, dreary weather for the last three days...
> Good luck to all of you brave souls.....ur better men than I


Saw a guy going into Walmart yesterday in shorts. 17 deg and 10 inches of snow in parking lot.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am ready for global warming. Been averaging $400/day for propane for last 18 days. Starting to hurt.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Saw a guy going into Walmart yesterday in shorts. 17 deg and 10 inches of snow in parking lot.


Yup, I have a friend like that, cold and I mean cold enough I feel it and I usually don't get cold and he's still wearing shorts. He ain't right though, does concrete for a living.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I am ready for global warming. Been averaging $400/day for propane for last 18 days. Starting to hurt.


That goes with the fowl business.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I am ready for global warming. Been averaging $400/day for propane for last 18 days. Starting to hurt.


Blessed here, we have nat gas now, sure beats the days of having a semi come in to fill three 1000 gallon tanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ANewman said:


> Its a white tank- top type style undershirt. Usually thin and" ribbed".
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wife%20beater


That's what came to mind.....called white trash t's here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Picked the last of the corn yesterday, have to haul some in today to make room to dry the last 9000 bushels. This time last year we had been done for awhile and even the dryer was power washed also power washed the out side of the bins at the base where they meet the concrete as a lot of bees wings and dust tend to collect there. The dryer will get blowed off good this week sometime but power washing is out of the question, it's cold and long term looks like it will stay for awhile.

Leaving on vacation this Friday, long term for Felixstowe/Cambridge look to be in the upper 40,s and lower 50's for our stay, after the high of 13 the other day and the wind chill, will be nice there.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Picked the last of the corn yesterday, have to haul some in today to make room to dry the last 9000 bushels. This time last year we had been done for awhile and even the dryer was power washed also power washed the out side of the bins at the base where they meet the concrete as a lot of bees wings and dust tend to collect there. The dryer will get blowed off good this week sometime but power washing is out of the question, it's cold and long term looks like it will stay for awhile.
> Leaving on vacation this Friday, long term for Felixstowe/Cambridge look to be in the upper 40,s and lower 50's for our stay, after the high of 13 the other day and the wind chill, will be nice there.


Can't imagine shelling corn in December. Did not finish till the 1st week of November this year and that is late. We get nervous if we are not done before we put our shorts up. Ran the heater for first time in years in the combine this year. Last time we went into December was 28 years ago and I was 13.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've combined corn in the spring a few times.Vowed I'd never do it again.One yr it was covered in ice early and never came off till spring.Did some for a neighbor one timewho let it ove winter to dry it was 30-35% in the fall and wasn't going to take dock at elevator.He would of ended up with $1 a bu left over!!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I get a kick out of the wind chill. People talk about it all the time. If you are out in the middle of a field with nothing to stop the wind, then the wind chill takes hold of you. If you are in a city or in your yard most of the time the full wind will not hit, so the wind chill factor doesn't apply.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Alot of snow on the ground across the country....some places are just dusted but overall there is alot of coverage.

Regards, Mike

(scroll) http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weather/Snow/Cover.aspx


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

A lot of corn still standing in this area. Glad none of it is mine. I thought they were nuts planting the end of June. Mel


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Can't imagine shelling corn in December. Did not finish till the 1st week of November this year and that is late. We get nervous if we are not done before we put our shorts up. Ran the heater for first time in years in the combine this year. Last time we went into December was 28 years ago and I was 13.


Just depends on the year. The year the wife had her open heart surgery I was done by the 1st of November. Two years ago on our last trip to England I done the 1st of December. Some ground when we still chiseled plowed, with a fall like this, just plan on whatever was planted there to stay there until it either froze solid or dried out in the spring.

Year after year we consistently get our best yields from 108-114 day corns so that's what we plant, if braving winter to finish is what it takes to consistently stay around or break the 200 bpa mark, so be it.

Theres still corn out around here. A lot of it is down really bad after some of those 70 mph wind gusts, the Garst we planted for the most part stood up right thru it.

When it gets cold enough, the corn starts to shell real easy, also handles a lot easier no matter the moisture content.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Alot of snow on the ground across the country....some places are just dusted but overall there is alot of coverage.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> (scroll) http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weather/Snow/Cover.aspx


Don't believe too much of that map, I've been south into the next county and was north far enough last night to practically be in Michigan, we got no more than a dusting, not even enough to cover the grass or driveway and not the 2-4" the map claims.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I am in the 8 to 16 inch range. Our total snowfall is in that range but we only have about 3 to 4 on the ground because it has been melting underneath. Ground is warm yet.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Just depends on the year. The year the wife had her open heart surgery I was done by the 1st of November. Two years ago on our last trip to England I done the 1st of December. Some ground when we still chiseled plowed, with a fall like this, just plan on whatever was planted there to stay there until it either froze solid or dried out in the spring.
> Year after year we consistently get our best yields from 108-114 day corns so that's what we plant, if braving winter to finish is what it takes to consistently stay around or break the 200 bpa mark, so be it.
> Theres still corn out around here. A lot of it is down really bad after some of those 70 mph wind gusts, the Garst we planted for the most part stood up right thru it.
> When it gets cold enough, the corn starts to shell real easy, also handles a lot easier no matter the moisture content.


111 to 118 day corn is tops here. BTO's will start shelling by Labor Day in a normal year at 28 to 30%. Everyone else is running by mid September. Normal years, harvest is done by Halloween, except for guys with too many acres, junk equipment, or just piss-poor operators. Corn will not stand here into December, way too many diseases from the humidity in the summer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> 111 to 118 day corn is tops here. BTO's will start shelling by Labor Day in a normal year at 28 to 30%. Everyone else is running by mid September. Normal years, harvest is done by Halloween, except for guys with too many acres, junk equipment, or just piss-poor operators. Corn will not stand here into December, way too many diseases from the humidity in the summer.


We don't have much disease problems, had most if not all of our corn stand thru the high winds and tornado watches awhile back. Depends on what you plant as well, I seen a few fields out yet here and there that have spots that are just plain flat, not even a inch of snow, but they can't pick those spots.

I've tried to talk Dad into starting to pick corn sooner, especially since we have a drier that will easily handle up to 30%, but Dads still too old school "it's free to leave it in the field". I've shown him study after study that claims you're money ahead by paying for more drying and reducing field losses instead of waiting for it to dry as much as possible in the field.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=578634848885468&set=a.578634888885464.1073741826.153504058065218&type=1


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

December 11(today) satellite view of snow coverage....like I mentioned earlier and like this article notes, alot of snow coverage for this time of year.....62% of the country at this date. Pretty incredible.

Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snow-cover-us-dec-2013/20882021


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

January is going to make December look like short sleeve weather. Going for a low of -17 on Tuesday morning. We do not handle that like Cy does.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They have already called school off for Monday state wide.Predicting 50-60 below windchill. 

I don't ever recall the governor doing this before. 

This is getting old even for me.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

You can keep it cy.  let it melt let it melt let it melt lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> They have already called school off for Monday state wide.Predicting 50-60 below windchill.
> I don't ever recall the governor doing this before.
> 
> This is getting old even for me.


Prolly call off school here as well, lows around 22 will usually get the job done around here.....course you don't even want to see these fools down here drive in any kind of ice conditions, ill equipped for it.....just not a good idea


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Do they even sell warm clothes down there dawg.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

This frozen ground sure makes it nice feeding cows in the morning. Dodge the slop mud.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> This frozen ground sure makes it nice feeding cows in the morning. Dodge the slop mud.


I've found my cows stay healthier dealing with bitter cold than mud, freezing rain, sleet and snow so wet it's practically rain.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I would rather it be 15 with blue skies than 35 with rain. That wet cold sure sucks the heat out of them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heck give me 10- with no wind before 35 with rain.

We call 10- Minnesota Concrete.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

When we used to milk cows, I always said the best weather was 15 to 20 at night and 30 to 35 daytime with sun and no wind. Our "normal" winter of 40 and rain will make anything sick.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Heck give me 10- with no wind before 35 with rain.We call 10- Minnesota Concrete.


 I am like Cy. There is not much humidity in ND or Mn. and 0 to me is comfortable. Then you add the wind, and it's a game changer. Just depends on where you're at


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We just got 10 more inches of white fluffy crap today. Is it april yet?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's 12 at my place right now with winds up to 18 MPH and 6-8" snow. Supposedly headed for -11 tonight and tomorrow night with winds up to 35 MPH. 30 Thursday is going to feel like a heat wave.

My hat's off to you guys up north. My radiator freezes up just thinking about this weather.

Ralph

Grew up with 95/95--get cold at 80, long johns go on at 60.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

They've predicted one day - ONE DAY - of single digit temperatures on Monday. Then it warms back up and will be 45/55 by Friday.

Went by the grocery store and people have cleaned out the milk, bread and eggs. One day of cold weather. A half-inch of snow. Doesn't matter. Folks around here stock up like the coming of the Apocalypse.

Never have understood that about the South and I've lived here my entire life.

(Yeah, yeah, I know. Y'all are wondering what I was going to buy at the grocery store. I'll never tell.  )


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They have travel advisories out for our county and the one south of us. Anything out on the roads besides county or emergency vehicles will be fined. Very cold and drifting snow. Hope it clears out in time for us to leave and head home. Would hate to be stuck at Heathrow or O'hare.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

mlappin said:


> They have travel advisories out for our county and the one south of us. Anything out on the roads besides county or emergency vehicles will be fined. Very cold and drifting snow. Hope it clears out in time for us to leave and head home. Would hate to be stuck at Heathrow or O'hare.


So if you had to use the road to get from one livestock setup to another to do your chores you would get fined? I think I'd end up in jail if I got caught for telling them what I thought of their fine. :angry:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

barnrope said:


> So if you had to use the road to get from one livestock setup to another to do your chores you would get fined? I think I'd end up in jail if I got caught for telling them what I thought of their fine. :angry:


Basically from how I read it if you have problems and end up blocking the road so emergency vehicles can't get thru then you get fined. As long as you get from point a to point b on your own you should be fine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just checked, as of the moment our flight is still on time, will be going from 50 here in England to 10 degrees at home with a wind chill, that's going to be rude at best.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

0 deg here at 6 am. Just put the kids on the bus. It's freakin COLD.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Had -17 at 4am high temp today was 9deg


----------

